
Steve Wozniak: 'I do not believe in auto driving cars' – it's not possible yet - Varcht
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/13/apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak-does-not-believe-in-auto-driving-cars.html
======
mindcrime
I'm probably closer to agreeing with Woz than not, despite all the apparent
progress self-driving cars have made. Remember the old saw about how "getting
to 90% is easy, it's the second 90% that gets you"? I expect this is going to
be the case for self-driving cars, in spades.

Building a self-driving car that can drive on limited access highways, or low-
speed city streets, mostly in daylight, in good weather conditions, on mostly
flat terrain is clearly doable. Making that car drive on snow and ice, in
mountains, at night, in a blizzard? My hunch is that this is going to take a
lot longer.

We'll almost certainly get there eventually, but at least w/r/t a fully
autonomous self-driving car, I'm not expecting one anytime soon.

~~~
Varcht
I'm with you guys, I do not think this is something to rush into. I really
like Nuro's approach [1] , start with smaller things running around.

[1]
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2018/06/28/grocery-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2018/06/28/grocery-
kroger-nuro-with-tech-startup-nuro-for-robo-delivery-service)

------
WheelsAtLarge
From what I've seen a shuttle type autopiloting function is possible. That's
where companies need to focus as the first step. I can see where a city can
replace all their bus drivers and subway operators. Or a service that picks up
people given a fixed route at city street speed. Highway speed is not here
yet. Wozniak is right, not yet. But given the speed of progress, it will be
here within our lifetime.

------
caymanjim
I have respect for Steve Wozniak's historical contributions to computing, but
they need to be put into perspective. He was an adept tinkerer and hacker, an
oldschool geek like many of us. He was never a great technologist and hasn't
been actively involved in computing innovation in decades. While I'm
personally interested in what he has to say on any number of subjects, his
opinion on the state of self-driving cars carries no weight whatsoever. Any
number of tech bloggers are more informed than he is on this subject.

